# For a few months



## aedude94

Ahoj! Ok, I was wondering how you say "For (certain amount of time)"? For example: "I have been studying Czech for a few months" How would I say that? It could be simple and just use the word for "for" like in English or it could different like in Spanish (using hace (time expression) que (verb in present tense)). I am not sure! Please help me! Thanks so much!


----------



## Jana337

Učím se česky už (already)/teprve (only) několik měsíců.
*Učím se* česky několik měsíců.

*Present tense* + no particular preposition + accusative.


----------



## winpoj

What Jana is saying is absolutely correct. Just to expand on it a bit: Sometimes, especially in more formal contexts, you can find the preposition "po" used where English puts "for". E.g. "po mnoho let..."


----------



## jtyman

Ucim se cestinu nekolik mesicu. "Uz" or "teprve" makes the sentence flow better, but in fact, if you do not try to express that you consider it long (uz) or short (teprve), leave it simply out.

I think to answer your question correctly: 
it is done using "cases", not prepositions, like you are used in English language. But cases are tough for a foreigner. (I know, I tryed to explain it to several friends in the past)

Try to google "druhy pad" - you will get list of Czech cases. I am sorry, I am not allowed to post links here. I like this site, but it has some stupid limitatons.

in this case you use Genitive (2 case)......nekolik mesicu... good luck!


----------



## Jana337

jtyman said:


> in this case you use Genitive (2 case)......nekolik mesicu... good luck!


To avoid misunderstanding on the part of aedude: _Několik _is in the accusative (it depends on the verb), _měsíců _is in the genitive (it depends on _několik_).

Několik behaves like numbers from 5 onwards.
jeden měsíc - nominative singular
dva měsíce - nominative plural
tři měsíce - nominative plural
čtyři měsíce - nominative plural
pět měsíců - genitive plural

We had a thread about this crazy tidbit of grammar. 


> I am sorry, I am not allowed to post links here. I like this site, but it has some stupid limitatons.


For good reasons - to protect ourselves against spammers.


----------



## jtyman

Jana, you are probably right and thank you for a detailed analysis -- I have been out of the country for many years and I am loosing my feel for proper Czech grammar. 

I certainly did not dispute you, I just wanted to make a point, that aedude should take a hard look at the cases because it is important to realize, that using  prepositions in Czech language instead of cases is wrong. Unfortunately,  the concept of cases is for English speaking people something new and almost un-comprehensible. But that is the beauty of our Czech language, it may not be easy, but it is a jewel. Thank you for your contributions here, you are doing a great job.

spammers - I am not a spammer - so it is a little irritating - but do not ask me for a solution, I am glad it is somebody else's department. Just felt like saying something.


----------

